# RHIT, CPC, CCS-P seeking remote Oncology



## dtricia (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been working in Oncology for approximately 8 years. I also had a part time position with Rheumatogy last year. 
I would like to move and am seeing a remote position. I live in Oregon.
phone is 541-788-8543
Thank you, Tricia


----------

